# Blocs défectueux sur DD externe



## Cyril90 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

  Je viens vers vous car jai grand besoin de votre aide !
  Jai un disque dur externe Western Digital My Passport 500go, et celui-ci me fait des misères !
  Il me semble que tout a commencé lorsque je lai débranché sans léjecter (sans faire exprès).
  Petit à petit, jai eu des problèmes, il mettait de plus en plus de temps à safficher, puis parfois je ne pouvais plus écrire dessus, juste lire les fichiers qui sy trouvent.

  Bref cela a empiré petit à petit, et maintenant il nest même plus détecté.
  Avant de continuer, petite précision de mon matériel : jai un Macbook Air ancienne génération (Lion 10.8 je crois) avec 120go de DD.

  Jai testé différents logiciels (lutilitaire de disque Mac, Testdisk, etc.)
  Jai également essayé de le brancher sur des PC, en général il nest pas détecté, et ca me bloque complètement lordi ! Je ne peux pas ouvrir le poste de travail ou un logiciel, et dès que je le débranche, tout se débloque dun coup ! Bizarre

  Je suis en train de tester Techtool. Jai lancé un test de surface, mais cest extrêmement long, il tourne depuis bientôt 4 jours, et il ma scanné environ 210 millions de blocs sur 947 millions Est-ce normal que ce soit si long ?

Et surtout, ma question principal : il ma déjà trouvé plus de 12 millions de blocs défectueux (et ca continue), ce qui me parait énorme par rapport à ce que jai pu lire sur internet ! Quen pensez-vous ? Mon DD est-il mort ?

Ai-je une chance de récupérer mes données ? Je ne les ai évidemment pas sauvegardés ailleurs, et jy tiens beaucoup 

  Dois-je attendre la fin du test de surface ? Si jai bien compris, Techtool ne propose de toute façon pas de solution de réparation, donc quest ce que jai à gagner à attendre ? Est-ce que je ne peux pas arrêter et tout de suite essayer de sauvegarder mes données ?

  Un grand merci à tous, javoue être un peu perdu


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

Je pense que c'est mort, j'ai eu naguère un cas similaire, et au fur et à mesure que je faisais des "markbad" (inscription des blocs défectueux dans la liste des blocs non disponibles du disque), il me trouvait de nouveaux blocs défectueux. défaut de fabrication, le revêtement magnétique déposé par galvanoplastie à la surface du disque "ne tient pas" et s'émiette progressivement. Il n'y a rien à faire.


----------



## Cyril90 (26 Novembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse Pascal!
Malheureusement je me doutais que la fin de mon DD était proche... Pourtant il n'est pas vieux!
Pense-tu que j'ai quand même une chance de récupérer mes données??


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Malheureusement je me doutais que la fin de mon DD était proche... Pourtant il n'est pas vieux!



Le mien (celui où ça m'est arrivé) était encore sous garantie, il m'avait été remplacé à ce titre ! Ce genre de défaut met rarement 10 ans à se manifester.



Cyril90 a dit:


> Pense-tu que j'ai quand même une chance de récupérer mes données??



Je n'y crois guère, tu peux faire une tentative avec Photorec, par exemple, mais vu le nombre de blocs défectueux que ça t'annonce, je doute que tu puisse récupérer grand-chose. Cela dit, même si la majorité des restaurations de données se fait suite à des problèmes "logiques", ça démontre que les sauvegardes peuvent aussi parer à des problèmes physiques !


----------



## Cyril90 (26 Novembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse!
J'ai vu que Photorec est un peu une "extension" de Testdisk, et Testdisk detectait mon DD mais ne trouvait pas de partition ("read error" et "no partition found")...

Tu penses que j'ai plus de chance avec Photorec? Je testerai ce soir.
Et question importante: puis-je selon toi interrompre le scan de Techtool et essayer de récuperer mes données?

Si je le laisse, je pense que j'en ai jusqu'à la fin de la semaine...

Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

Cyril90 a dit:


> question importante: puis-je selon toi interrompre le scan de Techtool et essayer de récuperer mes données?



Un test de surface peut être interrompu à tout instant sans problème, il se contente de tenter de lire, donc aucun risque.

Pour Photorec, je ne sais pas, ce que je sais, c'est qu'il peut aller rechercher les données en lisant le disque "bloc par bloc" dans le cas où la structure du disque est endommagée.

Mon confrère Dos Jones a réalisé un tuto à l'intention des membres de MacGé.

Sinon, il y a Data Rescue, qui donne de bons résultats (c'est celui que j'utilise), mais il coûte une centaine d', toutefois, sa version d'évaluation permet de savoir s'il peut récupérer des choses, et lesquelles, avant de sortir la carte bleue.


----------



## Cyril90 (26 Novembre 2013)

Super, je vais tester ça! Un grand merci pour ton aide Pascal!


----------



## Cyril90 (26 Novembre 2013)

Je suis en train de rechercher mes fichiers avec Photorec, pour l'instant j'ai autant de "reading sector" que de "error reading sector", ça sent pas bon

J'ai une question: j'ai lu que la géométrie du DD devait être bonne pour que Photorec puisse bosser. J'ai tenter de modifier la géométrie de mon DD avec Testdisk, et impossible de savoir si la géométrie actuelle est la bonne
Je sais comment modifier la géométrie, mais comment connaitre les bons paramètres??

Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

(Et il me met "unknown" en dessous de "partition")


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

:mouais: Tu entends quoi par "modifier la géométrie du disque" ?


----------



## Cyril90 (26 Novembre 2013)

Le nombre de secteurs, têtes et cylindres, ce qu'on peut modifier avec Testdik...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Le nombre de secteurs, têtes et cylindres, ce qu'on peut modifier avec Testdik...



Ouh là, c'est les configs "logiques" pour les PC, ça, sur Mac, c'est toujours la config "physique" qui est employée !


----------



## Cyril90 (27 Novembre 2013)

J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre techniquement ce que ça signifie...
J'y ai touché (suite à ce que j'avais lu sur internet), et depuis mon DD va vraiment mal...

Checkdisk et Testdisk ne trouvent pas la partition, l'utilitaire de disque Mac la voit mais ne peux pas la réparer...

Et quand j'essaye de modifier la géométrie du disque avec Testdisk et que je relance un scan, il me trouve pas non plus la partition, et remet la géometrie précédente, qui est mauvaise...

Peut etre que si je pouvais connaitre la bonne geometrie du disque, je pourrais la modifier avac Testdisk, puis lancer le scan tout de suite, et là peut être qu'il me trouverait la partition, non?

Et comment connaitre les bons paramètres de géometrie d'un disque? J'ai pas mal fouillé mais je ne trouve pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Naguère, elle était indiquée sur l'étiquette du disque, mais ça semble passé de mode. Le réglage le plus courant était 16 têtes, 63 secteurs par piste, après, j'imagine que le nombre de cylindres est à calculer en fonction de la capacité du disque (pour un 500 Go, j'imagine entre 968 812 et 968 815), mais je n'en suis pas absolument sûr. En tous cas, sur les 5 disques qu'il me reste où figure cette indication, j'ai toujours 63 secteurs par piste, et sur 4 d'entre eux, j'ai 16 têtes (15 seulement sur le cinquième) !

Après, ça, ça te donne le nombre de secteurs (de 512 octets), reste à savoir combien il y a de secteurs par bloc, sur Mac, en HFS+, c'est en général 8 (pour des blocs de 4 Ko), mais il est possible d'avoir des réglages différents.


----------



## Cyril90 (27 Novembre 2013)

Okay, je vais essayer de "jouer" un peu avec ca, je n'ai plus grand chose à perdre...
Par contre mon DD est formaté en Fat32 et pas en HFS+, ca change quelque chose?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Par contre mon DD est formaté en Fat32 et pas en HFS+, ca change quelque chose?



normalement, jusqu'à 1 To, un disque en FAT32 utilise des blocs de 4 Ko (8 secteurs), donc non.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Décembre 2013)

Salut les gars,
je rebondis sur le sujet.
J'ai moi-même un disque externe qui m'a fait des siennes.
À l'époque il "freezait" continuellement. Je vous passe les détails, j'ai récupéré la quasi intégralité du contenu, j'ai reformaté le disque et je l'ai rangé dans un coin.
Il y a une semaine je décide de voir si je peux encore m'en servir.
Je lui ai tout fais subir : vérifications, réparations (via l'utilitaire de disque et via diskwarrior), effacement avec mise à zéro, formatage. Au dernière nouvelles diskwarrior me dit que 28% du disque est endommagé (je ne me rappelle plus de sa phrase exacte).
Fort de tout ça je suis tout prêt à m'en resservir mais uniquement pour du transfert de fichiers.
J'entends parler de Techtool Pro et j'apprends qu'il peut me dire combien de blocs sont défectueux. D'un naturel curieux je décide de l'utiliser pour connaitre l'étendue des dégâts.
Le logiciel tourne depuis vendredi soir (ça va faire 48 heures), il n'a traité que 59 629 845 blocs sur les 488 397 168 du disque (c'est un Lacie rikiki de 250 Go auto-alimenté).
D'où ma question : dans la majorité des cas TechTool Pro met-il autant de temps à analyser un disque ?
De plus il ne m'a trouvé pour l'instant que 3790 blocs défectueux, une goutte d'eau.
Je me demande si mon problème n'est pas plutôt mécanique, du genre au niveau des têtes de lecture, d'où un ralentissement considérable.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je le "répare" à coups de talon (au risque de passer en procès pour violence sur disque dur) ou je prends mon mal en patience (à ce rythme là l'analyse via Techtool finira dans 15 jours environ) ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2013)

En fait, ce qui est long, c'est le traitement des blocs effectivement défectueux. Les zones saines ça va plus vite.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Décembre 2013)

Merci Pascal 77,
je suppose qu'il me faut patienter.
Seul bémol, mon ordi est portable et ça ne m'enchante pas des masses de le laisser allumé 15 jours.
Par contre, comment puis-je savoir si le problème n'est pas mécanique sur mon disque externe ?
À proprement parlé, je ne peux pas dire qu'il fasse du bruit.
Et autre chose, j'abuse un peu, comment je peux faire ce que tu nommes des "markbad" ?
Je n'y connais rien mais si ça peut me permettre d'utiliser encore mon disque c'est tant mieux.
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

Oh, il ne risque rien, ce qui l'use le plus, c'est l'allumage et l'extinction (encore que dans le cas d'un portable, ça soit très limité comme aggravation, vu que ce sont des composants "basse tension" qui les encaissent), mais rester allumé, c'est fait pour (et ça ne t'explosera pas ta note EDF).

Pour le MarkBad, à ma connaissance, le seul logiciel qui sache le faire sur Mac est Drive Genius, mais avec plus de quelques dizaines de blocs, ça me parait impossible (c'est très long, la seule fois que j'ai utilisé ça, pour 5 blocs défectueux sur un disque de 80 Go, ça avait pris pas loin de 24 heures &#8230; Imagine pour près de 4000 blocs :rateau, et de toute façon extrêmement risqué, un disque qui a autant de blocs défectueux les produit à une vitesse trop importante pour pouvoir encore servir, le temps qu'il marque tes 3700 blocs, tu risques bien d'en avoir 5000 de plus en défaut (et encore, à supposer qu'il n'en trouve pas d'autres sur la partie non encore traitée) !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2013)

Pascal tu me fais rêver.
24 heures pour 5 blocs, effectivement.
Ce matin j'en suis déjà à 4200 défectueux sur 61 millions, il m'en reste encore 420 millions à tester. Si on reste sur ce genre de proportions (ça n'est qu'une probabilité) ça me fera pas loin de 29000 blocs défectueux. Soit 5800 jours pour les "markbader".
Il faudrait que mon ordi tienne encore 15 ans allumé (et en état de fonctionnement).
Ça a beau être du bon matos, ça me paraît compliqué.
Tout ça pour un disque externe qui a dû me coûter 70.
Je pense que je vais laisser tomber.
Dernière question :
Si je mets des infos sur ce disque, est-ce-qu'elles éviteront soigneusement de se graver sur les blocs défectueux ?
Il me semblait avoir lu ça quelque part, mais peut-être je me fourvoie le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude.
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dernière question :
> Si je mets des infos sur ce disque, est-ce-qu'elles éviteront soigneusement de se graver sur les blocs défectueux ?
> Il me semblait avoir lu ça quelque part, mais peut-être je me fourvoie le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude.



Vi, le coquart te guette, tu penses que si ça se passait comme ça, le MarkBad ne servirait à rien, il sert précisément à ça.

Cela dit, 24 heures, c'était pour les 5 blocs défectueux *plus* les 2 684 354 555 autres blocs pas défectueux !

Mais ce qui prends longtemps, ce sont les blocs défectueux, parce que ça n'est pas Drive Genius qui fait le Markbad, mais le logiciel interne (firmware) du disque, Drive Genius doit insister jusqu'à ce que le firmware comprenne que le bloc est défectueux, et le marque comme tel, et le firmware est en général très long à la détente (pour mes 5 blocs, ça avait duré entre 25 et 45 mn par bloc défectueux) !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2013)

Je me doutais que je risquai de m'abimer l'oeil.
Somme toute, même si je reste avec seulement 4000 blocs défectueux, à raison de 25 minutes par blocs, ça me fait un sacré bout de temps.
Je vais éviter l'apoplexie et abandonner le disque récalcitrant à son propre (sale) sort.
Merci beaucoup pour ton intervention.
Au plaisir de te croiser sur d'autres fils.
See you.


----------

